# Denver Area Charitable Herf



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Below is copied and pasted from a PM I received from Denverdog over at CP. This is a great idea and I hope many folks from the Front Range can make it. Please let me know if you plan on attendeing so that I can pass on the numbers to Denverdog. 
=========================================================

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Matt (mmburtch), Bruce (nullsmurf) and I were talking and we decided it has been too long since our last Denver area get together, and its a perfect time for a Holiday Herf. We have planned for December 8th @ Havana's Fine Cigars in Cherry Creek. 

We also thought this would be a perfect opportunity to give back to the community and our troops so this is a Herf for a good cause. Several people have already offered to put some very nice rare sticks up for silent auction, the proceeds of which will go to a local charity aimed at providing families in need with Christmas presents, coats, clothing and a dinner for the holidays.

Also, each of you who attend are encouraged to bring a selection of cigars and a Christmas card which we will send on to our troops serving overseas through Operation From the Heart. This is of course not mandatory, so please don't feel pressured. 

Please reply to let me know if this is something you are interested in and if you think you can make it as soon as possible so we can prepare. We would like to look at making this a yearly event and would love to see you there!

DETAILS:
*This is a BYOB (bring your own booze) event. Some beverages will be provided.
*This is by no means Cigar Pass exclusive, so please feel free to invite your cigar smoking friends. 

December 8th - 6PM 
Havana's Fine Cigars - VIEW MAP
2727 E. Second Ave.
Denver, CO 80206
Phone (303) 355–2003
Fax (303) 331-9748

Cheers!
Jonas


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me... It would be great to see a bunch of CS guys there :ss

December 8th - 6PM 
Havana's Fine Cigars - VIEW MAP (clicky)
2727 E. Second Ave.
Denver, CO 80206
Phone (303) 355-2003
Fax (303) 331-9748


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I'll try to make it.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like we have four possibles so far:

Moglman (Scott)
physiognomy (Peter)
glking (Gary)
jcarlton (Jamie)


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Top


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I hung out there a few times, but I will not be in town. YOu guys party on without me. Cheers


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Count TShailer and me in, Jamie. At the last minute we couldn't make your pre-Cancun herf, so looking forward to seeing our BOTL/SOTL this time. If you have them, would love to see pics of Cancun!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like we have Six possibles so far:

Moglman (Scott)
physiognomy (Peter)
glking (Gary)
jcarlton (Jamie)
CareP (Carolyn)
TShailer (Todd)

:tu


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like I'll be there! Probably have my bro-in-law (Darrell) in tow too.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Looks like I'll be there! Probably have my bro-in-law (Darrell) in tow too.


Great, I have wanted to get a few minutes with you to see if we can figure out how to download your show to my PDA over the Internet. Fred (macms) has started a website devoted to Front Rangers and is working on getting a big herf together to kick off the launch of the site. Check out my profile for the link. Everything about the herf is just stuff Fred was thinking about so don't get freaked out when you see that you are the guest speaker .


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

FFFFFFFFreaked out????? Whoooo...mmmmmeeeeeee? 

More like guest stutterer! I'll check out the site, sounds kewl!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks like we have eight possibles so far:

Moglman (Scott)
physiognomy (Peter)
glking (Gary)
jcarlton (Jamie)
CareP (Carolyn)
TShailer (Todd)
Dogwatch Dale and brother in law Darrell

:tu:tu


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Just a bump for the Denver Area Charitable Herf next Saturday.

Money raised wil be going to a great local organization. Here is some info from the herf organizers:

Jonas and I have chosen Brent's Place as the recipient of the silent auction. Hopefully, we can help make the holidays just a little bit easier for some of these families.

Brent's Place Facts

Brentsplace.org

MISSION
Brent's Place helps those living with cancer by providing housing and programs through partnerships in our community.

HISTORY 
Brent Eley was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma at age 13 in Denver, Colorado. Because there was no cancer treatment center in Denver at that time, the Eley family went to Iowa City and lived four months in student housing as Brent underwent treatment for his illness.

Despite his valiant struggle, Brent passed away due to complications from his bone marrow transplant. The family returned to Denver with the dream to help others in a similar situation. Donn and Linda Eley founded the Brent Eley Foundation in 1997, and Brent's Place in 1998, to honor their son, Brent. Since its inception, Brent's Place has served over 290 cancer patients and their families.

PROGRAM ACTIVITIES
The Brent Eley Foundation is a 501©(3) non-profit public charity that 
• Operates Brent's Place a home away from home for children with cancer and their families 
• Funds pediatric oncology research through a fellowship at The Children's Hospital and the University of Colorado Cancer Center
• Supports pediatric oncology education through the annual Brent Eley Visiting Professorship program

Brent's Place, the main program of the foundation, is a safe, clean, healthy temporary home for children with cancer and their families. It's campus of eleven meticulously maintained apartments ensure those with a suppressed immune system are safe from inadvertent infections. Because of our specialized living environment and location, we also have the opportunity to house a limited number of adults with cancer and their caregivers. By housing adults, we increase our capacity to help the community while still achieving our program goals:

1. Giving kids with cancer a clean healthy living environment, virtually free from dust particles, molds, and viruses.
2. Fostering an environment of empathy and compassion that preserves the family unit in a fully furnished apartment, at no or minimal cost.
3. Provide activities designed to meet the physical, emotional, and social needs of the caregivers, patients, and siblings.

BRENT'S PLACE FACTS
• Serves an average of 58 cancer patients and their families from all over the Rocky Mountain Region each year-see map

• Is the only hospital-approved housing facility for immuno-compromised cancer patients in Denver, Colorado

• Is a place of hope and healing, for 98% of all post bone marrow transplant pediatric cancer patients living one hour or more outside of Denver


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump :ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump, Bump:ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I just sent a PM to some of y'all. I am trying to work around some conflicting promises I have made and I'd say it's about 50/50 if I can make it tonight. My first choice would be to join everyone down there. We'll see.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Make me wish I was there. I was stuck home with a sick kid amongst other things.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I had a great time hanging with the guys from CP who organized the event & some of the CS regulars. The snow was definitely falling, but Havana's Fine Cigars was warm & provided a great place to herf. Good to see the guys & gal who could make it again & look forward to catching up with those that missed it sometime soon. 

Oh, macms was up to his usual generous form for the night... First he puts up his cigars brought for gifting to the silent auction, AND then, he goes on to bid & win most of them!!! Well done Fred :ss

Now, someone needs to get in Bruce's ear so he will post the pics!!!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

It was a wonderful evening and I enjoyed meeting all of the brothers from CP. Great conversations, smokes and libations! Thanks to all for making this a huge success!! :tu


----------

